# Evaporator engine running



## werner7 (Oct 19, 2014)

My evaporator cooled engine.
In: snifting Valve, out controlled Valve.
Spark plug ignition. Petrol.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQtaYX6B4EA[/ame]


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 19, 2014)

That very nice, is it from a commercial casting set or your own castings?

J


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 19, 2014)

Great engine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## werner7 (Nov 20, 2014)

The new link to
*My evaporator cooled engine*.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQtaYX6B4EA[/ame]


----------



## waleed030 (Apr 3, 2015)

luck posting videos but will try again and hope this will work out ok.


----------



## kquiggle (Apr 3, 2015)

Beautiful engine - nice work. Love the duck too.


----------



## cheepo45 (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice design and beautiful work.
A real Museum piece!
cheepo45


----------



## AussieJimG (Apr 3, 2015)

That looks great Werner, congratulations on a fine engine

Jim


----------

